# Jamis Satellite Sport or Torker Interurban



## jdsutt1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Thank you in advance for your time and I greatly appreciate any feedback.

I've recently accepted a job at a company that will be close enough to my apartment to commute. I live in Austin, TX and the roads that I will be taking are pretty bike friendly, so I've decided to begin commuting by bike. The bike will be used to commute about 2 miles each way and then to go on some rides on weekends with friends and around town. After riding many bikes at a few different local bike shops, the combination of a steel frame and road bike handle bars feels the best to me. Here are two options I'm considering. They seem fairly comparable to me, but since I'm so new to this, your expertise / feedback is greatly appreciated. Both bikes come in around the same price and are very similar looking. A local shop has the Torker in stock and the Jamis can be ordered. I was able to test ride a similar Jamis, but this particular model wasn't in stock.

http://www.torkerusa.com/bikes/commute/2012-interurban

this site seems to have a better break down of parts... http://www.bikecommuters.com/2011/06...er-interurban/

vs.

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebik...esport_gy.html

If any of you are familiar with these two bicycles, I greatly appreciate any feedback!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm having trouble getting to the last two links you provided. You may not have enough posts to link, so just tell us the specific year/ make/ model of the bikes you're looking at and we'll do searches.


----------



## jdsutt1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the response! 

The two bikes are the 2012 models of the Jamis Satellite Sport and the Torker Interurban. 

Hope that helps and thanks again for any feedback.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Torker website is a little sparse on specs, but they're likely comparable to the Jamis. 

One thing that confuses me is that one bullet states"Double butted chromoly frame" and just below it states "Durable hi tensile steel" which is a lower grade steel. They may be referring to the fork. 

JMO, but FWIW I think the Jamis has a nicer fork crown and it states that it has a full Chromoly frame and fork. Also, they offer a lifetime warranty (Torker says to contact the dealer), so if a warranty is important to you, something to consider. 

All that said and all else being equal (mainly, fit), I'd opt for the Jamis.


----------



## jdsutt1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## jdsutt1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I ordered the Satellite Sport yesterday and it should be here by next week. Thanks again!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jdsutt1 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I ordered the Satellite Sport yesterday and it should be here by next week. Thanks again!


Congrats! Post pics when you're able...


----------

